# AquaGlo -vs- Satin Impervo



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

In my quest to broaden my painting ability and products offered I would like to add a Latex Trim pait to my arsenal. I am a single worker and do trim only and 99% BM Dulamel and Satin Impervo (Oil). I have tried the Latex Satin Impervo and even with Floetrol I still have very fine brush strokes. Is the AquaGlo is similar or better than the Satin Impervo?


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

I never try Aquaglo, so i don't know. 
I am sure they are guys on here that can help you.
Good luck.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

If your spraying both products they look great... the aqua-glo sheen level is different but i think it levels better then waterbourne satin impervo...In my opinion the results w/ latex brushed and w/ extenders never looks as good as oil-based....


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

They are different animals

The Waterborne Impervo is an enamel
The Regal Semi-Gloss is not

The Waterborne Satin Impervo was meant to be a water-based replacement for the oil Satin Impervo (and Dulamel)

The Regal Semi-gloss was formulated on it's own

IMO, the enamels make great trim paint, whereas the Regal Semi-gloss make a better wall paint, and that's what I consider it
It's not that I won't use it as a trim paint if someone insists (on a latex semi-gloss), it's just that for trim I recommend the enamels

The waterborne Impervo does not care for over-brushing, whereas the Regal Semi-gloss will tolerate it more

When brushing, you will always get some brush marks
Personally and professionally, I prefer it that way
It shows it was done by hand the old fashioned way and not powder-coated and/or baked in an electrostatic oven or something
If one wants no brush marks at all there's always that pre-colored PVC molding


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

The brush marks are very similar to the grooves on a record (vinyl) very fine. Is this similar to what you guys are getting, or are you smoother? I am going to test the AquaGlo and Impervo side by side when I get a chance; hopefully in the next few days.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Most guys I know use aquaglo for trim - I don't like it - I don't think it covers well - but I think it's brushability has improved with the latest reformulation to 100% acrylic. Never liked the waterbourne satin impervo - always tons of brush marks no matter what I did - and drippy as all hell. Why not go with Muralo Ultra semigloss? IT's true that waterbourne satin impervo resins dry harder than aquaglo - if you ever try sanding aquaglo down - it's like trying to sand rubber bands!


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

I am near Seattle and there is not a Muralo dealer in the state. I brushed a flat door with some AquaGlo earlier and it came out okay. I utilized the "brush it, don't touch it" style. I am going to sand and second coat in the a.m.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

stansoph said:


> The brush marks are very similar to the grooves on a record (vinyl) very fine....


Huh...what's a record?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

...just kidding!

What brush are you using?


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

slickshift said:


> ...just kidding!
> 
> What brush are you using?


I used a Purdy Nylox Sprig.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

stansoph said:


> I used a Purdy Nylox Sprig.


Huh...never heard of that one, sorry...don't know if that's a good one for what you are doing or not
Maybe there's another Purdy painter around who would know...


----------



## Bushdude (Apr 17, 2007)

I know someone who got a Chia Pet for Christmas once, years ago!


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

The BM site says the Semi-Gloss aka Aquaglo is an enamel nd states one of its uses as trim pait. Is the enamel a misnomer? Does the enamel name mean that it will harden better than others in their line? Is this just a wallpaint that people use on trim? I lie it better than the Satin Impervo latex.as far as brushstrkes and ease of use; I just don't want to use a product that is infrior.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

There is old meaning of 'enamels' and there is a newer meaning of 'enamel'. The old meaning of enamel was tinted varnishes - or what would be called high gloss oil paint - they fulfilled the dictionary definition of being hard and shiny. I think the newer term of enamels - is in part something that is shiny, thus ben moore referring to even their 'pearl' paints as enamels. But more importantly with all these waterborne finishes - the distinction I believe has more to do with paint companies choosing resins that dry harder. If you ever felt either C2's or Grahams' semigloss - it dries hard like an oil trim paint. And that is where I think people are making the distinction - Waterbourne satin impervo is a harder drying resin, where as the aquaglo is a softer more traditional 'latex' like resin - that is more soft and able to deal with expansion and contraction better. Now you would think since aquaglo has been reformulated to be 

But to be honest in the strictest definitions, nothing made these days is a 'true' enamel, unless you are using oil based paints.


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

You would think with the term enamel in its name the AquaGlo would dry harder than regular wall paint. I do now that I like the workability of the AquaGlo over the Impervo but don't want to sacrifice durability.


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

stansoph said:


> I am near Seattle and there is not a Muralo dealer in the state. I brushed a flat door with some AquaGlo earlier and it came out okay. I utilized the "brush it, don't touch it" style. I am going to sand and second coat in the a.m.



2nd coat is when Aqua glo really looks great. Lots of guys won't do the 2nd coat, but that is what will sell your business.


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

DW Custom Painting said:


> 2nd coat is when Aqua glo really looks great. Lots of guys won't do the 2nd coat, but that is what will sell your business.


I like the AquaGlo with 2 coats; looks better than the Impervo IMO.

DW, I have 2 GSP's--Stanley and Sophie--that's my user name. Best bird dogs and pets in the world; too much personality. This is my second pair. Love 'em.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

stansoph said:


> The BM site says the Semi-Gloss aka Aquaglo is an enamel nd states one of its uses as trim pait. Is the enamel a misnomer? ....


Ah...sorry...yes technically it is an enamel
But then technically so is Super Hide Eggshell...and Behr....
And yes, it's fine for trim
I just prefer the "waterborne" enamels for trim
The word "waterborne" pretty much kinda means latex, but is meant to present the coating as a step-up premium type rather than it's cheaper paint cousins (like SuperHide etc.)

I should have been more careful when typing that out


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

Not a problem slick. Was AquaGlo BM's trim paint pior to the waterbourne Impervo?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

If we we weren't using an oil then yes
But back in the day we mostly used oil for trim


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

slickshift said:


> If we we weren't using an oil then yes
> But back in the day we mostly used oil for trim


I love oil; I think I can grow to love AquaGlo.


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

*Gsp's*



stansoph said:


> I like the AquaGlo with 2 coats; looks better than the Impervo IMO.
> 
> DW, I have 2 GSP's--Stanley and Sophie--that's my user name. Best bird dogs and pets in the world; too much personality. This is my second pair. Love 'em.


I have 1 Pointer and 1 Choc. Lab. I love both of them, the pointer is a retired bird dog and the Lab. is filling his shoes. The pointer is my favorite dog EVER,
and I've had many. The Lab. is great but she's also a bit dumb (not w/ birds but everything else)!! The names are GSP is Barron, the Lab. is Vina.


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

stansoph said:


> I love oil; I think I can grow to love AquaGlo.



My opinion Aqua glo / semi gloss is one of the best on the market for semi gloss trim. Please let me know if you think there's a better product.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

Waterborne SI looks smooth as glass for me. I roll it out with a 4" sausage roller and then back brush it. 

Only problem I've had is painting 6-panel doors in place, I get drips at the corners. Anybody have a solution to this other than removing the door?


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

EricTheHandyman said:


> Waterborne SI looks smooth as glass for me. I roll it out with a 4" sausage roller and then back brush it.
> 
> Only problem I've had is painting 6-panel doors in place, I get drips at the corners. Anybody have a solution to this other than removing the door?


Stop using the roller and start brushing the whole door. A six panel door shouldn't take more than 15 min. to brush out. This way your more aware of the amount of paint applied. Besides most rollers leave roller hairs...
Roller hair in semi gloss...:blink: OUCH !!!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Waterborne Impervo is really nice if you build up the finish by brushing thin coats. It is thin and watery but when you get there in 2-3 coats its a really nice finish, for a waterborne. More brushable and less rubbery than Aquaglo.
If you prefer one heavy coat, the Aquaglo is thicker and covers a bit better, but not the most user friendly.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

DW Custom Painting said:


> Stop using the roller and start brushing the whole door. A six panel door shouldn't take more than 15 min. to brush out. This way your more aware of the amount of paint applied. Besides most rollers leave roller hairs...
> Roller hair in semi gloss...:blink: OUCH !!!


I use shed resistant wooster prodooz, I've never had the hair problem with them.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I think I used the wooster superdooz, and it shed like crazy!


----------

